# Helix 5



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

So i purchased a helix 5 di gps the first year they came out. Im wanting to convert it to ice fishing. Most of the iceducers i saw were for g2 models. Do they make one for the original?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Xl 9 20 maybe??


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Isnt there like a whole kit i can buy, basically everything but the screen?


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

https://www.humminbird.com/Freshwater/Product-Category/Accessories/Cases-and-Covers/


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Bass pro has http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lowrance-hook2-4x-bullet-gps-plotter-fishfinder-with-all-season-pack . For what they want for the kit this might be a better deal .


----------

